# Cloverdale, Sonoma



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

This is rather long range planning, but my wife and I are scheduling a vacation to wine country in September of '08, the week following Labour Day. Since we have an SF contingent here (no, not Style Forum!), I was hoping to get suggestions on where to go in terms of eats and tours in and around Cloverdale. I have a whole year to plan the itinerary so if it is a place with hard to get reservations do not hold back, as I am sure this far out I can get into most places.

Thanks


----------

